# Survival > General Survival Discussion >  Sound off, where is everyone from?

## thinkfree3

I figured it would be interesting to find out where everyone is from to get a better understanding of the skills each of us may have. So if you could just comment with your location, and a discription of the area that would be cool.  I live here in Melbourne FL (central FL on the east coast.)  Here we have swamps, rivers,(fresh and brackish) wetlands, ocean, beach, and wods. We also have some dry areas with white sugar sand all over the place but I'm forgetting the name for some reason.

----------


## mamab

We live in northeast Alabama. We're on a part of the Appalachian mountain range. There's the Tennessee River/Lake Guntersville not far from the house. We live on an 8 acre farm. There's "supposed" to be a pond and a creek runs along the one boundary.

----------


## tater03

I live in Madison, Ohio. Right on Lake Erie. We have of course the lake and woods. There is also one swamp nearby but I have not yet seen it. Just moved here not to long ago.

----------


## LarryB

Hi Thinkfree, good idea for a post.  :Smile:  I live up in Ontario Canada, about a mile away from the mighty Ottawa River. There are forests here, mountains, cedar swamps, open fields, ponds, creeks and two long sandy wild beach areas.  We even have a little lake in the middle of our city.  :Cool:   I've caught Walleyes, LMBass, SMBass, Musky, Black Crappies, Bluegills, Perch, Rock Bass, and Carp from this 400 acre lake. I've harvested many Cattail meals from it's NE shoreline too as well as Wild Raspberrys and Fiddleheads, in season. I spend a lot of time in the boonies and I have loved the outdoors deeply, for over 40 years now. It helps me to get or keep my head straight, when society tries to dump on me.  :Smile:  

Larry

----------


## Bowcatz

Jackson, MS to the woods of Claiborne County, MS.

----------


## woodsey

i live in oklahoma next to lake eufala to the south is the kiamichi mountains,eastern oklahoma is full of wildlife, theres wildhogs,deer,bear,mountainlions,smallgame and plenty of creeks and rivers to fish . some people have seen bigfoot around here.    woodsey

----------


## Guardian

Well I live in Stanton California. We have crime, Motel 6's, a beach about 10 miles down the road. Smog. We have a couple of parks with benches and nice cut grass. I know it isn't much like what all of you fine folks have but I can go visit the wild. Which I do quite often. Love this site.

----------


## sammy

Hi everyone,

I am new to this forum. I live on Vancouver Island, British Columbia. I spend all of my free time from work backpacking. No shortage of mountains to climb. :Big Grin:

----------


## BSM

I live in Northern Michigan.  There are swamps, mature hardwood forests, jackpine forests (constructs of the DNR to help the Kirtland Warbler, an endangered bird), abandoned farming plots and clear-cuts turned fields and meadows, a multitude of small lakes (I live in walking distance of 4), and, of course the shorelines of 4 of the big 5.  In Northern Michigan there is an odd mix of inexperienced urban boys coming in to hunt deer and help raise the number of annual hunting accidents, crazy off-the-grid woodticks, Militia men (again, mostly crazy), LOTS of retired folk, and then a little bit of every other type.  There are few places in Michigan that are truly virgin wilderness.  Almost the entire state was logged at one point or another.  However, most of this occurred 100-200 years ago, and many forests are reaching maturity now.  You can be in the middle of nowhere and find the rusted out corpse of an abandoned snowmobile, or a 2-track cut in for logging years ago, or for fire access.  Animals are moving into more urban areas, and plenty of trash can be found in the woods.  Most of this gets buried or breaks down into nothing, but some of it doesn't.  Signs of people camping illegally can be found as well as party spots for highschoolers.  Beer cans, old condoms, and firepits can be found in the remotest places merely because they are remote and people use them to get away from pesky watching eyes from time to time.  Sadly, they often don't clean up after themselves.  People often fish and hunt illegally here, and with the raise in the price of both types of licenses, it can only be expected to become more frequent.  Many businesses depend on the annual surge of business deer season brings them, and the first day of deer season there is no school for fear of shooting kids (people are crazy and stupid and drunk the first day), and many of the kids want to hunt as well.  I could go on, but I think that gives you a good feel for Northern Michigan.
BSM

----------


## MrFlibble

Mansfield in the UK... far from any kind of wilderness and any kind of dangerous animal!

----------


## snowduck

We live in West Tennessee

----------


## wishbone

I live in central PA. Heavily wooded with rivers and ponds and much wildlife.

wishbone

----------


## Sleazy_E

Western Indiana is where I am now and it is the place I call home..... but I have lived in Ky northern and central TN, The swamps of LA and the deserts of CA... I have also lived in Egypt, GA and FL (for a few weeks) 

In case you ahve not figured it out I was int he ARMY and they tend to move ya around alot... some of the places I listed were just for a month or two for training and Ranger school.

----------


## bear

I live in northeast Missouri. Right on the Mississippi River. I have many small rivers and lots of woods to wonder around in. bear

----------


## lovegettinlost

I live in central Pennsylvania, we don't have anything extremly intresting but I love the woods, and forests, the Appalachian MTns are right in my back yard so mtn biking or hiking isn't very far away. PLus if I want the Adirondack's are fairly close too.

----------


## WildGoth

new york and at ready acess to wildness lots of forests rivers

----------


## ky archer

I live in the hills of eastern Kentucky,right in the middle of the Daniel Boone National Forest.I live in an area full of high cliffs, deep gorges,a huge river, a nice lake,both hardwood and conifer forests, and all kinds of "critters". My dog and I are constantly taking two and three day "excursions" by ourselves out in these wild areas.Wild man's paradise.

----------


## FVR

at the start of the mountains.

Right across the street is deer, hog, bear, trout, and turkey hunting.  Try to do primitive treks back up in the mountains every now and then.

----------


## wildermonkey

i live in MA, it wouldnt be so great if i didnt have these awsome woods behind my house! were going to build wig-wam houses there!!!

----------


## Mya Uzo

I used to live in New York right now Im in Alabama but in a few days I will be moving back to Tennessee..what fustrates me most is when I get used to one plantlife I move and have to figure out new ones...but I do know what alot of plants are...

----------


## Go_army2

i live in thre middle of the great state of NC  :Smile:

----------


## nell67

Southern Indiana here,lots of woods,creeks,and lakes around.Just bought 3 acres and my backyard is WOODS! love to go out there and look around to see whats useful out there,ran the wood like crazy as a kid but that was years ago,now looking to reconnect to the roots!

----------


## owl_girl

I was raised in the southern part of Alaska. 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Its not as cold as some people think, it is warm enough to swim there in the summer but for those who are less hardy theres hot springs. I move a round a lot though. For now I live in Minnesota. Sometimes when I explore the forests I come across really cool places like this creek I found a couple years ago hidden away in the woods.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
Me, my family, and friends had so much fun exploring and swimming there! 
But we moved once more about 20 mils away from there so now I take my friends hiking up this bluff that I live across the street from.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## the edge

ri 
~~~ the edge ~~~

----------


## Alberta Archer

Greetings!  

I was born in Victoria, BC (the beautiful west coast of Canada) but now I live in High Prairie, Alberta, Canada.  The southeast corner of the Peace Country of Alberta!

----------


## marberry

im lucky enough to have lived all over the best places canada,  such as church hill manitoba , Terrace BC , Fort Nelson BC , Kamloops BC , Dryden ONT, Dauphin MB , Drumheller AB, St Lloyd AB, Nelson BC, evn Yellowknife for a month.

----------


## shawn

Oklahoma.  Near lake Tenkiller.

----------


## Tony uk

I live in Glasgow Scotland in the town of Clydebank  :Smile:

----------


## FVR

North Ga Mountains.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kiamichisavage

Central Oklahoma!

----------


## shawn

Wow a couple of Oklahoma people

----------


## Gumby

Hi Everyone .....

I'm an IT Geek who lives and works in Calgary, Alberta, CANADA.

I'm a volunteer outdoor conservation and education instructor.  I started
a mountain climbing club at called Mt. Royal College here in Calgary and 
Im an old Red Cross / ARCA canoe instructor from way back ..

Big time camper, and climber and outdoor kinda guy! (grin)

I have lived in and backpacked and climbed in Seoul, Korea and London, 
England and New York City in the USA.

Cheers
Gumby 
 :Big Grin:

----------


## spiritman

I was born in Cali but thats pretty much all the claim I have to that. I live in Utah now and I wouldn't leave my mountains OR deserts for anything. Plus I have great access to several other climate zones/environments to explore and enjoy with minimal travel time. My mountains are like my backyard. That's why they're mine.  :Cool:

----------


## sh4d0wm4573ri7

I now reside in Kingsport Tn have lived in MN,WIS,Michigin,Il,,been in 13 states in last 4 years and lived in 3.

----------


## mbarnatl

NE Georgia mountains.

----------


## WalkinWild

Central Arkansas I have the Arkansas river some swamps and woods to spend time on.

----------


## wildernessgrrrl4

Central Utah. Very small town. like 2,000 people in a 10 mile radius. i've got a creek 300 ft. from my house that i catch crawdads from. yummy!

----------


## FVR

mbarnatl,

Where abouts?  I'm over here in White, right across the street from Pine Log WMA.

----------


## zack coyote

I'm now in East Texas, surrounded by woods pasture, Deer, Hogs, Coyote, and even rumors of Cougar, but since it's cattle and Horse country, everything has a fence. I'll get back to the wilds someday.

----------


## blewgrass

Suburban Northern California...  Since I received my drivers license at 16, I loved to explore the entire state of CA and NV.  Got lost once in the Mokolume Wilderness and once on a golf course in palm springs when I was 3.  I love to explore.  The ocean is my new favorite place to venture out into..

----------


## SOE digital

Western Australia. Half the time I'm in the outback Pilbara region otherwise I'm in Perth, Fremantle. Which is a port town.

Wilderness Survival dosn't get much tougher than it is out here. Almost no water and temperatures hitting the 130degree mark. Love it.  :Big Grin:  
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## woodzman

I was raised in the Adirondack Mountains in NY and now live in the central part of the state. I still think of the Adirondacks as home and go back to hunt, fish and camp several times a year.

----------


## Sarge47

I live in Illinois now but have been around a bit, including Nevada & Colorado.

Sarge.

----------


## gringo

Originally from Nashville Tennessee but I've been living in Brazil for the last twelve years.

----------


## wareagle69

i currently live in northern ontario but lived in the us for 23 yrs ohio,indiana, georgia texas,arizona, not including all my duty stations...

yo sleazy e        RANGERS LEAD THE WAY

----------


## zadig39

Originaly Sumter S.C lived in central Ga. now in the smoggy shadow of oil refineries and chemical plants in the "Dirty Bay" Baytown Tx.

----------


## bayoudad

backwoods of north Louisiana.Swamps,woods,LOTS of creeks, bayous, and of course, Red River.

----------


## corndog-44

I went back a ways to find this thread  :Big Grin: 

I live in North/Central Indiana. The area where I live is rolling farm and woodlands. There are a number of small manmade lakes and ponds around here in fact, there is a pond right across the road from our house. We have woods behind and in front of our house and they both have a small ridge running through them. The farm fields are small and planted in beans, corn, wheat and hay. The Wabash River and the Eel River joins about 5 miles from us.

----------


## HOP

I live in the foot hills of the Appilacian Mountains in West Virginia It is almost heaven but I am  An X Texan from the hill country where my heart is. I have gotten use to the coller summers and colder winters here in Wv and lots of Woods.

----------


## FVR

Foot hills of the Appalachian Mountains in North Georgia.

I do miss the coast as I use to be an avid duck hunter.  I'd give up deer and hogs for ducks on the bay or ocean anyday.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Front window view of Hanging Rock or as I have re-named it "Spooky" mountain.

----------


## Nativedude

Alaska is my homestead. Wish it was winter here 365. Love the winter.  :Smile:   Do not like summer!  :Frown: 

This is the view behind my cabin.

----------


## jose lobo

I am from Crested Butte Colorado,, but have been living in the mountains of central America and south America for 16 years.. I do miss the salmon runs and elk jerky,, but that about it..

----------


## Tactical Tom

I live in South East Kentucky, in the foothills of the Appalachian mountians. Hills & hollers everywhere :Big Grin:  Easy access to the mountians any where you go !
I live on the border of Virginia & West Virginia.

----------


## Aurelius95

I grew up in Upstate NY, about 15 miles north of Albany, the capital.  My family is still there and I'll be heading up there tomorrow for Thanksgiving.  However, for the last 10 years I've been in Georgia, every few years moving farther from Atlanta!  Currently, I'm in Duluth, GA, which is famous for the Runaway Bride.  Remember her?  

When I get the chance, heading to the mountains of North Georgia is where I prefer to go.

----------


## carcajou garou

Originally from the lake of the 2 mountains PQ presently central Ontario.

----------


## Beo

I live in the sub-burbs of cincinnati, actually about 30 miles northwest. The land around here is forests and rivers with some big hills just below mountain height. All covered in forest land. Head north alot and west into Indiana with friends, as well as south into Kentucky for their beautiful forests and mountains. Love the forests and mountains. Did alot of training in the Army and now use that and other skills I picked up along the way.

----------


## mbarnatl

FVR, 

I'm just below you in Hall. I think we live in the best part of Ga. Looks like Aurelius95 is just below me, he is in Duluth. 

Sorry about the late response. I have been off the forums for awhile. Trying to catch up on forums today.

----------


## mbarnatl

Aurelius95, 
I saw Jennifer Wilbanks about a month ago. Her and her little dog at petsmart in Gainesville. That lady is a strange one.

----------


## FVR

Mbarnatl,

Wrong White, I live in White City, Bartow County.  A little west of Cartersville, South of Calhoun on I-75.  About 45 min. (on a good day) from Atl. and 75 min. (nornally) from Chattanooga.

However, I have systems from Dalton to Hall, up to Toccoa and all the way down to Monticello.  I get around.

----------


## Rick

I grew up in Southern Illinois - Shawnee Hills country. I now live in Central Indiana - flatland country.

----------


## ARussell

North Vancouver, BC, Canada here

----------


## nell67

Oh no another Canadian :EEK!:  just kidding! Welcome to the forum btw!

----------


## ARussell

Haha, thank you, thank you.

----------


## nell67

Your welcome! :Big Grin:

----------


## NorthWindTrails

I am currently in South Central Michigan about 10 miles from the North Country Scenic Trail section running through Yankee Springs Recreation Area. Lots of small lakes and several larger rivers to practice canoeing and portage. Hiking opportunities abound, as well as several "semi-remote" wooded areas to practice Woodcraft in. Looking forward to one day hiking the 42 mile length of Isle Royale in Lake Superior. NorthWind

----------


## U.S.Marine2111

I'm from Dekalb Illinois, corn country.  I'm stationed in Hawaii at present, specifically Oahu, lush, green and humid, a jungle type environment if you ventoure out into the wilderness, on the other side of the island it is a bit dryer though.

----------


## Dr.Diode

South Mississippi , when your cell-phone has no signel and you think your lost , your getting close ,really 12 miles to closest town , where every truck has a gun rack with a fully loaded mossberg , and a rifle of some sort ,,,,,

----------


## Rick

Hey Northwind. My youngest son and his better half did a week on Isle Royal hiking and backpacking about two months ago. Pretty remote according to him but he had a lot of good things to say about it. The trip across was pretty steep if I remember correctly. 50+ apiece for the trip, one way, plus a user fee? From the Michigan side to the Isle. They saw some moose but no wolf.

----------


## Chuck

A remote homestead in South central Alaska.

----------


## DSJohnson

Oklahoma born and back here now
San Diego
New London
Damneck
Pearl
Nav Sta Guam

----------


## blackthorne

s.e. Wisconsin about a mile from lake Michigan and close enough to some pretty good hiking areas that are good for weekend getaways.

----------


## DOGMAN

Cyber space

----------


## Rick

Do they have any rental space there 'cause I'll looking for a change. Or is cyber space and rental space two different dimensions?

----------


## oldsoldier

Evansville Indiana

----------


## hunter63

Southeast and southwest Wisconsin....some time here and sometimes there......

----------


## chiggersngrits

The Rocket City USA

----------


## kyratshooter

Did you guys realize that this has to be one of the very first threads ever started on the forum?

February 2007 !!!    9 1/2 years ago!

As for my own origins.  I was born in KY, spent 50 years in Middle Tennessee, and returned to KY for the past dozen years.  Lets me bounce between Indiana, Ohio, West Virginia, VA and Tennessee. 

Without question, the center of the universe.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah I saw the first couple of pages....not too many left for 2007......

----------


## BornthatWay

Still here in VA. Just really busy running a little general store in the middle of nowhere.

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk

----------


## DSJohnson

That is why I posted on it last night. It looked like it was, by far, one of the oldest threads. I love Rick's post and Crash's also. Pretty dang neat!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Rick

You just gotta luv someone that sucks up to the admins. You're on the GOOD list DS.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Presently an rv park at a small private lake in NE Oklahoma.

----------


## DSJohnson

:Cowboy:  :Cowboy:  :Flowers:  :Flowers:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## crashdive123

> You just gotta luv someone that sucks up to the admins. You're on the GOOD list DS.


Sucking up?  I thought he was giving me a hard time since I had not posted that I was in NE Florida.   :Whistling:

----------


## Rick

That's the true art of sucking up though. You compliment admins even when they haven't done anything. You gotta just luv that.

----------


## DSJohnson

15 years as a midlevel manager type gives you some real world skills 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hunter63

> 15 years as a midlevel manager type gives you some real world skills 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



True Dat........
Sucking up thru clenched teeth with a smile(?) and being able to read upside down......add large capacity for bad coffee, and ever worst BS........
Bingo, you will go far, son

----------


## DSJohnson

So so glad that is all in my past. I do NOT miss my former life at all. Praising God for a great wife who did a super job of managing me and our bills/income for the last 42 years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Manwithnoname

> So so glad that is all in my past. I do NOT miss my former life at all. Praising God for a great wife who did a super job of managing me and our bills/income for the last 42 years. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yessir Johnson, count yourself lucky and keep her happy. After three strikes, I'm out!!

----------


## druid

> I figured it would be interesting to find out where everyone is from to get a better understanding of the skills each of us may have. So if you could just comment with your location, and a discription of the area that would be cool.  I live here in Melbourne FL (central FL on the east coast.)  Here we have swamps, rivers,(fresh and brackish) wetlands, ocean, beach, and wods. We also have some dry areas with white sugar sand all over the place but I'm forgetting the name for some reason.


Eastern PA, surrounded by a few [small] mountains and as typical to "Eastern woodlands" as you can get.

My "skills" [if you can call them that] surround hunting, fishing, camping, bushcrafting, shooting sports that include some IDPA and other work-related, tactical training. 

Was a Boy Scout through Jr. High School and hiked the PA section of the Appalachian Trail the summer after HS graduation.

----------


## Gary

I live about 45 minutes outside Vancouver BC in the Fraser Valley.  Only a short drive to the wilderness and thousands of acres of playgrounds!!

----------


## Ohio Rusty

The hill country of SouthEast Ohio, living in the Wayne Nat'l forest ....... right where when the SHTF, all the city folks will probably be running to ......
Ohio Rusty ><>

----------


## Trader Tut

Located in E. Adk's  drainage to L. Champlain. Less than a mile E. of Hudson River drainage. Elev. 1004 +/_ .  Tut

----------


## marla

I live in a valley in the Western part of Montana.  Surrounded by mountains, and very close to Idaho.  (15 miles if you are an eagle, 30 on paved roads, about 20 on dirt roads)

----------


## hunter63

I do think this tread, not only the oldest, but the biggest collection of folks under 10 posts.....never to be heard from again....

Hummmmm

----------


## madmax

Ocala, FL.  My interests are very diverse.  Fishing, surfing, hunting, whitewater, primitive camping, RVing, paddling whatever floats, mountainbiking, rendezvous, shooting, other than the RVing it's all about being outdoors.   Being in FL some prepping for hurricanes is a given.  We've gone a little farther out timewise though than the 72 hour window.  I do dabble in the outdoor survival genre with minimal kit.  Just another hobby.  I will never get stuck in the jungle naked and afraid with a burlap bag and a firesteel..  lol.

----------


## Rick

Wearing underwear on your head. Holding burning things in the air. But we digress.

----------


## madmax

...if you only knew.

----------


## Rick

I am fearless but that did scare me a tad.

----------


## crashdive123

I've got pictures.

----------


## hunter63

Just a note....
The OP....thinkfree3...... hasn't posted since 06-03-2007........so most likely he won't be seeing the quotes directed toward him......

----------

